# Child Tax Credit Calculator for US Expats!



## MyExpatTaxes (10 mo ago)

In 2022, *US expats *are eligible to *receive between $1,400 up to $3,600 *per qualifying child *on their 2021 US Tax Return*. 

Our child tax credit calculator will help you estimate your refundable child tax credit! 

👉🏻 Use this handy expat tax calculator to estimate your refundable child tax credits!


----------

